# My Rice Cooker "spits" Question



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I bought a westinghouse 10 cup rice cooker at a Kmart clearance sale. The rice itself comes out fine, however while its cooking, it "spits" out the little hole on the lid, and "around" the lid a little bit, making a mess! I hate this, and i cant stand it anymore.

Any suggestions to make this not happen, or is it just this particular brand rice cooker?

Lisa


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

My rice cooker (a procter silax? Something like that) sometimes "spits up" a little. How much rice are you making at a time...I do 1 cup rice with 2 cups broth usually. I don't know what can be done about the spitting up thing so I am not much help.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks Jennifer, for replying.

I make cups of rice....the cup thingy came with the ricemaker, so i put four cups in, then fill it with water to the 4 cup line inside the pot. (i used pineapple juice last night!). I have made less, and it still spits.

Anyone with a ricecooker that doesnt spit, please let me know the brand!!


----------



## NEE (Jun 1, 2002)

I also bought a Westinghouse rice cooker at a KMart clearance sale...
I have the same trouble with spitting. I've tried using slightly less water than is called for but then the bottom layer of rice burns.

No help here, just commiseration...


----------



## thinkingcapp (Jul 30, 2003)

We have a spitting rice cooker as well... what my husband came up with to solve the problem is to wet a papertowel and put it over the top of the cooker... that way the towel absorbs the 'spit.' Occasionally we have some mess even using this method, but for the most part it works like a charm!


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Nee, I am glad you responded with the same problem i am having. I thought maybe it was "me"!

CKs'mama, I worte the name of the cooker down, and will check it out at the mall next time i go, which will be soon, because i am going on vacation next week and need a few things









In the meantime, i will do the wet paper towel trick! What a good idea....and so simple! Thanks.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I had a rice cooker that had a glass lid with the vent hole that sputtered all over my kitchen. Took it back and went to Costco and got the rice cooker with the hinged lid. It has an inner removable lid and between the two lids I have no more rice sputters.


----------

